# help me in getting the printer connected



## satdrbe (Aug 20, 2011)

I have four computer in my small office like setup. I want all of them to be connected to a printer. Two of the computers are running on XP Professional(Not server) and the other two on Win 7. Th specification of the computers running on the XP - 160 GB hard disk, 512 MB RAM, Pentium IV processor. The computers running on Win 7 - 500 GB hard disk, ! GB RAM, Core to duo processor.
The printer is Ricoh Aficio MP 2000L printer / scanner/copier with USB connectivity.
I have a 24 port switch (Make - DAX, Model - DX 5024PS).
I want to connect all four computers to this printer with cable and RJ 45 connectors through 24 port switch. Can anybody tell me the procedure step wise? want a guidance for connection through the switch and not ethernet...
All help is appreciated.


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

simple u could have brought "Optional: Ethernet print server" it could have saved lot of time

ok listen there is another way around too ..
suppose the computers in ur office are named A B C D ..follow the step dont jump the line 
This set up will work if the printer is installed on a pc and its working ( turned on) if it goes to sleep /hibernation or shut down the prints shall be lost or jumbled at some instance ..

MOST IMP : this is just a suggestion for complete detail check out the user Manuel of the printer 

step 1 > install the software that comes with the printer on Computer A ( win xp pref)
step 2 > connect the printer ( new hardware found message )
step 3 > Finish installing the device .. check under the device manager if its there or not ... then restart ( Most important ) 
Step 4 > right click the printer and select the sharing options 
step 5 > Browse network places on Computer B C D and see if u find the printer there 
Step 6 > IF ALL IS WELL u shall see u printer in network ( double click the printer to get it installed on ur Computer B C D )
Step 7 > take test prints from all the computers and see if its working or not 

step 8 > smile



satdrbe said:


> Can anybody tell me the procedure step wise? want a guidance for connection through the switch and not ethernet...
> All help is appreciated.



Switch / ethernet .. u are confusing man


----------



## satdrbe (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you spironox. Kindly settle my querries. Ok I have connected one of the computers (XP) to the printer but how am I going to connect the other computers to the first one through the 24 port switch or otherwise!!.



spironox said:


> simple u could have brought "Optional: Ethernet print server" it could have saved lot of time
> 
> ok listen there is another way around too ..
> suppose the computers in ur office are named A B C D ..follow the step dont jump the line
> ...


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ Once you connect the printer to System A, you should go to printer properties, Shared tab and enable sharing of printer. Then, in systems B, C and D, you should browse to System A on the network, you should see the printer in the list of shared folders and devices. Right click and select install or double click on the printer to initiate printer installation...

Essentially, the printer will require system A to be switched on so that print may be taken from any system and printing will be routed through system A...

Arun


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

sakumar79 said:


> ^^ Once you connect the printer to System A, you should go to printer properties, Shared tab and enable sharing of printer. Then, in systems B, C and D, you should browse to System A on the network, you should see the printer in the list of shared folders and devices. Right click and select install or double click on the printer to initiate printer installation...
> 
> Essentially, the printer will require system A to be switched on so that print may be taken from any system and printing will be routed through system A...
> 
> Arun



Xactly !!!


----------



## satdrbe (Aug 22, 2011)

thank you sakumar79 and spironox. Just correct me if I am wrong. I connect computer A to printer, while I connect computer B,C and D to switch (24port), take the output cable from this switch and connect them to the ethernet port of the computer A and configure. Am i right?


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 22, 2011)

The switch you are talking about is a network switch right? It appears that you have not yet configured your network between the four computers, is that correct?

If so,
1. Connect all four computers to the switch. There is no output cable in switch
2. Configure all four computers to a workgroup - assign common workgroup name, set LAN TCP IP settings to a group like 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.4.
3. Install the printer and share it as mentioned earlier...

For step 2, there are many online easy guides to setting up workgroup... For example, you can look up How to set up a small network with Windows XP Home Edition (PART 1) which is the first of a few pages of simple methodology to setup network...

Arun


----------



## satdrbe (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you spironox and sakumar


----------

